# Laptop startet immer erst beim 2. mal



## Finezt91 (14. Juni 2015)

Sehr geehrtes Team,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Ultrabook, ein Asus s56cm. Normalerweise hat das Ultrabook 'Asus Instant On' was bis vor kurzem auch super funktioniert hat. Seit ungefähr 3-4 Wochen habe ich folgendes Problem.

Jedes mal wenn ich den Start Knopf betätige wird bis zum Asus logo gebootet, wo dann normalerweise ein kleiner Ladekreis erscheint, nur bleibt dieser weg, der Laptop startet einfach nicht weiter. Wenn ich den Laptop jetzt am Knopf wieder aus mache und nochmal an, erscheint der Ladebalken aber er brauch geschätzte 3 minuten bis er komplett hochgefahren ist. Da ich den Laptop bis vor einer Woche täglich benutzt habe, habe ich es oft genug ausprobiert, doch es bleibt immer beim zweiten Start. 

Eine neuinstallation von Windows 8 hat leider nichts gebracht, das Problem bleibt weiterhin bestehen.

Garantie bzw Gewährleistung ist wie das nunmal so ist, vor knappen 2 Monaten abgelaufen.

Speccs:

15,6 zoll
i5 3te Generation
4gb ram
500gb + 24gb SSD
Nvidia gt 635m

Ich hoffe das reicht als erste Information, wenn noch etwas gebraucht werden sollte bitte bescheid geben und ich versuche es so schnell wie möglich hinzuzufügen.

MfG Christian


----------



## theoturtle (14. Juni 2015)

Welches OS verwendest du denn darauf ?

Hört sich ein bisschen an als wäre das Fastboot von Windows 8.1 - oder der Hiberante modus auf der SSD
Das kann bei unpassenden Treibern zicken. Da eventuell irgendwelche änderungen vorgenommen ?


----------



## Finezt91 (15. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte windows 8.1 drauf, nach dem formatieren bzw zurücksetzen auf werkseinstellungen war wieder windows 8 drauf. hat leider nichts verändert und sonst keine änderungen vorgenommen.


----------



## Finezt91 (19. Juni 2015)

keiner mehr ne idee woran es liegen könnte ?


----------



## Hyper72 (12. Juli 2015)

-systemsteuerung

-system und sicherheit

-energieoptionen

-auswälen, was beim drücken des netzschalters geschehn solte

-einige einstellungen sind momentan nicht verfügbar
 (einstellungen für das herunterfahren kästchen freigeben)

-schnellstart dekativieren


  bei mir funktioniert es


----------

